# Was this a Dayton?



## NewDeparture (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes.  The listing has ended.  But not a Hawthorne?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-HAWT...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 26, 2019)

Yup, D34

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 26, 2019)

*Not sure if it was a Dayton or not -- but it was a Huffman.*

*Factory name for that ride ... if electrically equipped .....
Model 34 True Streamline Deluxe.*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2019)

Killer deal for someone.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2019)

@bikewhorder , that is two to appear in one month!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @bikewhorder , that is two to appear in one month!



Pretty much every time I splurge on something I think I will never find another of they all start coming out of the woodwork. I do prefer the crusty condition of mine though.


----------



## NewDeparture (Apr 29, 2019)

What are they worth?

And whats with the big hole behind where the head-badge would go?

I should have bought it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2019)

For our archives:



























NewDeparture said:


> whats with the big hole behind where the head-badge would go?



That is where the "Bottle-cap" type badge was removed.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh jeez


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 29, 2019)

The chainring and the pinch fork yep huffman


----------



## NewDeparture (May 7, 2019)

OK 

So now i want one.  where should i look and is around the $225 price like this one what i should expect to pay?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2019)

NewDeparture said:


> OK
> 
> So now i want one. where should i look and is around the $225 price like this one what i should expect to pay?




Good luck finding one, they do turn up but this is not a very common model. The fork is worth $225. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (May 8, 2019)

The deals are still out there, this and Chris' proves it. Gotta be schooled!


----------

